# Pre employment visa



## Udhoke (5 mo ago)

Hi I am ujjwal from India,got offer from uae from one company they issued my entry permit but now I got better opportunity in uae only thn old one and don't want to join and travel on old visa ,and old company is not cancelling my visa ,wht should i do to cancel tht visa? So tht new company can make new visa for me.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

If the company won't cancel your existing work visa then you will need to wait until it expires before another company can make a fresh application. The work visa is valid for 2 months from date of issue (ie you have to enter UAE within 2 months), so I'm afraid that's how long you will have to wait for.


----------



## Udhoke (5 mo ago)

Thanks for replying,
My visa is expiring 01/09/2022 but new company is saying it has to cancel after expiry also...
do you have any idea does company wil not cancel after expiry also?
My concern is cancellations before or after expiry?
Is it possible they won't cancel after expiry also?


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

AFAIK the work visa gets cancelled automatically once its expired so you don't really need to do anything other than to wait. However for peace of mind you can check your visa status here by only entering your passport details:





__





ICP Smart Services


You can now apply for all ICP services through ICP smart services portal




smartservices.icp.gov.ae





If after 1/9/22 there's no active visa showing then the new company can apply for a fresh work visa.


----------

